# Black Beauty Stick Insects



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with these?
Will they eat bramble? 
How large do they grow/how long do they live for? 
Cheers guys, 
Josh :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

yes i have kept this species and they will eat bramble and they get to about 3inch max and they breed like help


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anything THAT pretty can breed as much as it likes, we have lots of space for bugs, and a HUGE supply of brambly goodness:gasp:


----------

